# plastic vivs



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

im thinking about replacing all my vivs soon so that they will all stack nicely together and be the same colour, ive sort of decided that i want to go with plastic vivs but dont know which ones to use, ive been looking at boaphile, herptek, vision and rhino vivs all are very expensive but do seem to be of very good quality and design. does anyone use any of these? and can anyone recommend anything else?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

i have a couple of pennines and they are really good and their cheap. as for the others i dont know but plastic is definatly the way forward :smile:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i have a few penines, wouldn't recommend them personall. they lose their shap, get very huimd and are altogether a bit naff. if your going for plastic, pay out a bit more and get herp tek or vision, well worth the money.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

cheap and chearfull :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I like pennines as individuals and I think they make good vivs for beginners and are a good price for their size as they have the extra depth and height... but they're not an even shape which makes them precarious in stacks, would need shelving support between each level also and the heat really rises, the tops of mine get super hot and i wouldn't want to put anything directly on it.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah it was the shape that put me off the penines coz you cant stack them on top of each other. i really like the herpteks and the visions but they are the most expensive of the lot


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

those Rhino vivs look good but they are pretty expensive also.


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

i have three pennines all stacked on top of each other........

works fine for me! i love them, want more


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive had a look at a few different ones recently and I like the herpteks and rhinos. If I was pushed I think I prefer the rhinos, they are a bit cheaper and I prefer the doors.

There is supposedly a new range being launched at the essex show that will not be much more expensive than melamine. They are suposed to be customisable also.
Whether these materialise or not is another matter though! How many times have we been promised new plastic vivs in the past that never materialised?!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

the only problem I have with my penine is that if you open the doors to lift it on uor ow, with you hands inside, like a wooden viv, or push down on the glass a bit to hard when locking it, the glass can pop out of the runners


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

does anyone use boaphile vivs on here?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

we wish! Boaphiles dont ship to the UK, you may find some if you look hard enough (let us know if you do by the way) Rhino vivs look alot like Boaphiles though.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Someone on the livefoods forum enquired about shipping boaphiles to the UK but found the costs too prohibitive. I have no idea what she was actually quoted though Im afraid.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

they didnt even get back to me when i enquired, i got an automated email with a phone number but im not ringing an American line? $$$$$$$$ Rhino vivs may be your best bet until these new vivs come along... if, they come along?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

What are the advantages of plastic vivs over wood and vice versa then?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i run 20+vision cages and while they are quite nifty they aint perfect,if you dont have heated rooms they and any plastic cages can be a pain to heat as plastic is none too good at retaining heat,for humidity they need a bit of modification but thereafter work fine
gaz


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah i'm def a fan of vision and herp tek still. a little expensive but it's just good the way everything is hidden away. so theres no electrics in the tank. i like!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

forgot to say that penines are good for keeping larger amphibs. they hold the humidity very well


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Well I have Herpteks and Rhino vivs and at a push I prefer the Rhino vivs as the Herteks have the intrusion of the bulb grill etc. In fact I am about to order enuff to cover a wall of my snakeroom. What ppl dont seem to get is that this is ripoff England and things cost double what they do in the USA materials wise, I costed building the vivs myself and cant figure how Alan at Rhino is doing them so cheap try buy a sheet of the plastic he uses, then say they are expensive. At the end of the day you get what you pay for.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

*RHINO ViVs*

Hi Jonathan (pythonmorphs)
Thanks for you posetive input.Yes as you quite rightly explained - the price of the material is far mor expensive in the U.K than the U.S just like our beloved pythons and Boas are. RHINO ViVs are trying to hold there prices as best we can, but to be honest there is very little profit margin for us right now. Quality hinges and locks all add to the expense.
I am in the process of launching a new web site (should be up and running approx 4 weeks and I will have a new price list. Until then if others would like have a look at RHINO ViVs visit RHINO VIVS | The Ultimate Vivarium and PictureTrail. Also I will be at the Lancashire and reptile exotic pet show May 27th also - at the Houten show, and the Hamm show. I have just this morning had a large order picked up 4 1200 vivs single door and 4 1500 vivs double door. even if I say so myself -they looked fantastic!. (I will send you a image of them Jonathan)
PS Hope your breeding goes well!
Alan


----------

